# 2011 Jaguar XJ Launch Event - West Palm Beach, Fl



## robertwsimpson (Dec 11, 2009)

C&C is always welcome.  Hope you like the pics!

1. The vehicle in question:




2. Training for employees:




3. Customers checking out the ride:




4. Customers checking out the ride:




5. The money shot:




6. View from outside looking in:




Click any of the photos to view in a larger size.  Thanks for looking!


----------



## AUS-10 (Dec 25, 2009)

Hey I just went there the other day. haha :thumbup:
Cool shots. Not diggin the blurry people though.


----------



## boogschd (Dec 25, 2009)

death to blurry people! 

j/k

carbon fiber roof? :/


----------



## KmH (Dec 25, 2009)

AUS-10 said:


> Hey I just went there the other day. haha :thumbup:
> Cool shots. Not diggin the blurry people though.


The car is the primary subject, the people are secondary/tertiary subjects and the juxtaposition of ancillary movement adds a measure of drama and tension to the images that would be lacking if the people were rendered motionless.

That's why it's called art.


----------



## robertwsimpson (Dec 26, 2009)

KmH said:


> AUS-10 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey I just went there the other day. haha :thumbup:
> ...



he gets it!


also, no not a carbon fiber roof.  the roof is glass.


----------



## gsgary (Dec 26, 2009)

Nice shots, but i didn't think they sold nice cars in the US :lmao:


----------



## Billhyco (Dec 26, 2009)

love the money shot.  my only hiccup with it is i wish the very back of the car was a touch brighter... but thats nit-picking.. love the shot!


----------



## Billhyco (Dec 26, 2009)

oh and I think 3 would have worked better, or got your "artistic" point across better if the shot was busier with blurry people.  Maybe 5 or more people plus whats already there would have worked for me.  just my .02


----------



## JustForSneaks07 (Jan 1, 2010)

KmH said:


> AUS-10 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey I just went there the other day. haha :thumbup:
> ...



That's true. Car companies use that in their ads too


----------



## Jedgi (Jan 2, 2010)

Nice shots man,what camera are you using?


----------

